# is there really a long distance and a short distance racing pigeon?



## eubeon (Sep 8, 2009)

i`ve just heard a rumor that there's a different qualities of a racing pigeon like that... any comments for it? is it true or not?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes there are sprint races to long distance racing, although I think the long distance is not as popular as it was in the past, at least here in the US, not sure what they do overseas.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes it is---Different Horses for different courses.Birds for 300 miles or less and birds for over 300 thru 600 miles. Just my opinion.


----------



## eubeon (Sep 8, 2009)

and additional for that.. if they have a race for a short distance race does the long distance pigeon loose?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

some just have more stamina to do better at the long courses like long and steady , where as short race birds are fast to a point and have nothing more to give after 200 miles or so.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes there are short distance birds and long distance birds you need some of both and the secret is to know difference tou can email me or call 856 227 4196


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

*secret to distance*



JohnG said:


> Yes there are short distance birds and long distance birds .you need some of both and the secret is to know difference .you can email me or call 856 227 4196


 hope this can help you. there is so mush tell you if i can post a video on this site . But i don't no how


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of it has to do with whether you prepare the bird for the distance properly...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

eubeon said:


> i`ve just heard a rumor that there's a different qualities of a racing pigeon like that... any comments for it? is it true or not?


It's no rumor, it is a well known fact. 

Just like horses or humans, there are pigeons, which are better at certain distances. It is then possible to breed around that particular distance to create a family or strain, which is best at those distances. Thus there are strains known to excel at short, middle or long distances.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

eubeon said:


> and additional for that.. if they have a race for a short distance race does the long distance pigeon loose?


Generally the answer is yes, because the long distant type does not have the speed. Take a Champion marathon runner and have him race with a 100 meter Gold Medal Winner, who do you think will win that race ?


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

*long and short*



LokotaLoft said:


> some just have more stamina to do better at the long courses like long and steady , where as short race birds are fast to a point and have nothing more to give after 200 miles or so.


Look in the eye also.If the correlation in the iris.if it is thick like mountain ra

nges .Long dis. If it is flat and and not thick looks smooth its short and fast
Look on youtube johnglemser


----------

